# carbon Neo Prp and FD size



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Since that "other De Rosa forum" is dead I'll have to aks here.
Anyone know does carbon Neo Pro use 32 or 35 mm front derailleur?
It looks like 35 mm to me but I won't order Super Record FD based on how it looks on the image.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

smokva said:


> Since that "other De Rosa forum" is dead I'll have to aks here.
> Anyone know does carbon Neo Pro use 32 or 35 mm front derailleur?
> It looks like 35 mm to me but I won't order Super Record FD based on how it looks on the image.



Hi Ante

Have you tried De Rosa via e mail? Thats were I would ask. 

Did you get out on the bike recently?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes, I tried...didn't get answer...yet.
And about your 2nd question...I did get 2 rides last week, on friday and sunday. Most likely I'll do 2 hr ride today too. Not bad, 3 rides in 4 days


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I just got reply from Mr. Cristiano De Rosa saying that Neo Pro uses 35 mm clamp on front derailleur.


----------

